# Plenum Box or Flexible Hose to Connect Dust Collector Filter



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm finally upgrading my dust collection and I need some advice.

I'm attaching a Super Dust Deputy XL and a Wynn Environmental filter to a Shop Fox 2HP motor/housing. I will not be using the original filter pan part. Wynn mentions using a plenum box between the housing and the filter. They even suggest using carpet remnants to line the plenum box for noise reduction.

I also see a lot of posts where the filter is just connected to the housing via a short piece of flexible 6" hose…basically a 90 degree curved elbow.

To me (and I am ignorant regarding air flow so I am just assuming) a plenum box, especially lined with carpet, would have more resistance than a curved dust collection hose. And, a piece of hose is easier to install. But, I'm pretty sure Wynn knows what they are doing.

What do you guys think? Am I missing something here?


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know much about your setup, but I do know a bit about fluid flow (including air). A plenum box will have less resistance to flow than a curved hose, provided the inside dimension of the box is larger than the hose (6"). To get real technical, without knowing the effect of turbulence induced by the transition into the box, we can't be SURE that the box is better, but since Wynn recommends it - and the carpet sounds very smart - it seems like a good idea.

But I say don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good. A short elbow of 6" hose doesn't have much resistance anyway, and it's a heck of a lot easier, so personally I'd just go with it. Then if you're bored some time, build a plenum box.


----------



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Excellent advice.

"Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good." I might put that on the wall of my shop!


----------

